# Best Nikon long lens



## ILovePlaya

Thought I would ask this here.
Have NIkon d40.
Have the 15-200vr.
What would be the best bang for the $$$
in a longer lens to shoot wildlife without 
having to apply for a bailout?
Thank's in advance, Craig.


----------



## bdavis

Whats your price range?

The 70-300 f/4.5 is around $400-$500
The 80-200 f/2.8 is around $900
The 70-200 f/2.8 VR is about $1,500


----------



## sabbath999

bdavis said:


> Whats your price range?
> 
> The 70-300 f/4.5 is around $400-$500
> The 80-200 f/2.8 is around $900
> The 70-200 f/2.8 VR is about $1,500



The 70-300 G lens can be had for $100, and it is a pretty darned good lens for the money.

I am a fan of the Tamron 70-300 LD DI Macro, which is light and cheap and very sharp.

The 80-400 VR is a good lens for longer shots, but it is kind of slow and kind of pricey at $1700.

I have the Sigma "Bigma" 50-500, which is a BEAST of a lens. It is fairly sharp considering the range of the lens... and I will make ya a deal on it if you want it (I just don't use it much).

Here is a "walk around the zoo" that I shot with the Bigma one day... except for a couple of crops, these are unedited JPEGS strait from the camera. No sharpening applied, all shot handheld.

These pictures are nothing special, I simply shot them to show people what this particular lens can do.

BIGMA all 60+ photos (clicky)






(unsharpened, unedited JPEG, backlit, 500mm, handheld)





(unsharpened, unedited JPEG, 370mm, handheld)





(unsharpened, unedited JPEG, backlit, 100mm, handheld)





(unsharpened, unedited JPEG, backlit, 500mm, handheld)

Here's what you get with 50-500 range:

The first is 50mm... and the second is 500mm just a few seconds later as the calf grazed past the mother, shot from the exact location (again handheld, unedited JPEGs):


----------



## Aggressor

If you can live with:

losing a stop of light, you can go with a 1.4x teleconverter ($350) 
two stops of light, you can go with a a 2.0x teleconverter ($430)

I'm assuming that, since you have a D40, your lenses are AF-S.


----------



## ILovePlaya

Yes, they are.

and I will make ya a deal on it if you want it (I just don't use it much).

How much did you pay and how much do you want?
Thank's for everyone's input.
Craig.


----------



## sabbath999

$1000 paid, I would take $750 (it includes a $100 UV filter to protect the lens... the filter is in a very odd size and is a bit hard to find).


----------



## sabbath999

ILovePlaya said:


> Yes, they are.
> 
> and I will make ya a deal on it if you want it (I just don't use it much).
> 
> How much did you pay and how much do you want?
> Thank's for everyone's input.
> Craig.



$1000 paid, I would take $750 (it includes a $100 UV filter to protect the lens... the filter is in a very odd size and is a bit hard to find).

The lens has about 1K pictures on it and is a couple years old. It is in excellent condition, the only "nick" on it is a tiny one on the tripod mounting foot that simply comes from use... if you are serious I will take pictures of it to show you.

Obviously, it's never been dropped or abused.

Here it is in action:


----------



## lockwood81

bdavis said:


> The 70-200 f/2.8 VR is about $1,500


 

A friend of mine has this lens and it is very nice.


----------



## Al-Wazeer

ILovePlaya, the 70-300 will be with no auto focus for the d40, only AF-S lenses that work with auto focus in d40.. this the biggest mistake that nikon done to this little dslr 
so most of the lenses that works with the d40 fully are expensive


----------



## sabbath999

Al-Wazeer said:


> ILovePlaya, the 70-300 will be with no auto focus for the d40, only AF-S lenses that work with auto focus in d40.. this the biggest mistake that nikon done to this little dslr
> so most of the lenses that works with the d40 fully are expensive



The one Playa is talking about is the 70-300 AF-S VR.


----------



## Markw

Well, if he is looking into the 70-300G, Sigma and Tamron both make a 70-300 model with a AF motor in the lens that will make it to where it AFs on the D40/  They are only about $140 on amazon, new, for both brands.  If you are strictly looking for VR, go for th Nikkor 70-300 F/4.5-5.6 VR.  If it doenst mean as much to you as the price tag does, get the Tamron or Sigma motorized lenses.  both are exceptionally sharp and nice lenses.  Go to www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/Sigma or www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/Tamron and find the lenses on there to look at pictures with that lens.  You can even choose which lens:camera combo you want to see the shot with. I got the Nikkor 70-300G and I love it.  I dont mind that it doesnt have the VR, but you have to have the steady hand for it.  Worth saving the $300-400 I'd say.

Mark


----------



## EricD

From personal experience save your money and buy the good glass (you get what you pay for). I have many of the Nikkor lenses and find the 200-400mm F4, IF, ED, Vr lens the best all around lens I own (for wildlife and sports - my opinion only). You may need a bail out however to purchase this lens ($4,500.00)


----------



## ILovePlaya

Thank's for everyone's help.
Craig.


----------

